# Renault Master 2008 Reversing sensor problem



## dosser666 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi All
New to this site and very impressed so far well done and thanks for so much info, can see I am going to have hours of reading and info gathering.
Help needed please My motorhome is a Renault master base 08 registered and the reversing sensors come on when reverse is selected then a 3 second bleep come’s on, according to the handbook there is a problem with the system . Anybody got any hints or tips before having the expense of Renault fixing it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 1, 2011)

1. grovel around and check the wires if you can
2. wiggle any plugs you can reach
3. buy a £20 kit from Maplin and start over - this would be cheaper than having a Renalt mechanic do steps 1 and 2...


...probably


----------



## escon (Sep 4, 2011)

put into reverse ignition on engine off, put your ear to each sensor & listen for ticking noise, if one doesnt tick then its faulty, replace sensor


----------

